# Columbia Housing



## swilsey (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey all!

I guess I'm trying to get in contact with all those planning on attending Columbia in the fall. I was wondering what everyone's plans were for housing. I applied for housing, but I know it's limited so won't hold my breath. What about everyone else? Also, is anyone going to the festival in May?


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey!
I also applied for housing (both at I-House and the Columbia graduate apartments), but I'm not as pessimistic. I read somewhere that 70% of the students get housing so it's not that bad. I wish I could go to the fest, but I'm currently working full-time to help fund my future studies there


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 25, 2008)

im down for anything cheap so if you need a roomie to pay cheap rent within reason to campus, holler at me!

andy


----------

